# Java Servertechnologie



## X3TitanCore (23. Sep 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Java-Server-Technologie am besten geeignet ist, wenn man bliebige Clientanwendungen mit einer Datenbank interagieren lassen will. Es gibt da ja so viel das man bald nicht mehr weiß was man nehmen soll. 

Nimmt man EJB, Servlets, WSDL usw. oder was ist da das beste? 

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## Atze (23. Sep 2009)

das hängt doch von viele faktoren ab.

1. was kannst du, bzw. wo willst/kannst du dich einarbeiten?
2. wie groß / erweiterbar / standardisiert (ein wort, dass man wirklich lieber mit t schreiben würde) soll die anwendung werden?
3. was sind deine "umgebungsvariablen", server, clients, datenbank?
usw.


----------



## MrWhite (24. Sep 2009)

X3TitanCore hat gesagt.:


> Mich würde mal interessieren welche Java-Server-Technologie am besten geeignet ist, wenn man bliebige Clientanwendungen mit einer Datenbank interagieren lassen will. Es gibt da ja so viel das man bald nicht mehr weiß was man nehmen soll.
> 
> Nimmt man EJB, Servlets, WSDL usw. oder was ist da das beste?
> 
> ...



Zauberwort hier: beliebige Clientanwendungen. Daraus schliesse ich, dass du eine hohe Interoperabilität benötigst.

In dem Fall rat ich dir, deine Daten über WebServices zur Verfügung zu stellen. Guck dir hierzu doch das Apache Axis 2 Projekt an.

Viele, viele andere Sprachen bieten auch Tools um aus WSDL SOAP Clients zu generieren um so den Service zu generieren.


----------



## X3TitanCore (24. Sep 2009)

Ich will eine Anwendung auf einem Linux Server haben, die Skalierbar ist und mit einer MySQL Datenbank arbeitet. Es sollen Daten für Anwendungen im Browser, Clientanwendungen oder Mobilgeräte bereit gestellt werden.

Hier weiß ich nicht genau was die optimale Technologie ist um das zu programmieren.

Ich bin bei meiner Recherche auf WSDL, SOAP, Servlets und EJB gestossen und muß jetzt entscheiden welche ich dafür benutze.


----------



## tfa (24. Sep 2009)

Sehr gute Möglichkeiten bietet auch das Spring Framework, das solltest du auf jeden Fall auch ansehen. Das Stichwort heißt Remoting.

Webservices sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du wirklich sher hohe Interoperabilität benötigst, also auch Systeme bedienen willst, die nicht in Java programmiert wurden.


----------



## X3TitanCore (24. Sep 2009)

Es sind auch nicht Java Systeme dabei. Das iPhone wird z.B. in Objective-C programmiert.


----------



## MrWhite (24. Sep 2009)

Use some SOAP, dirtbag!


----------



## X3TitanCore (24. Sep 2009)

Ok, danke für die schnellen Antworten. Das hat mir weitergeholfen.
:toll:


----------

